# Stump grinding - how to bid a job



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been under bidding jobs left and right and have only found that people are still so extremely tight with their money, and rightfully so in this economy...just curious what the average is per inch everyone out there is charging or trying to make per hour in this horrible economy. I have been quoting $3 an inch for easily accessable stumps and $4 an inch for the tough to get to stumps with rocky soil.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 26, 2011)

I try to get anywhere between $5 and $20 per inch for stumps.


----------



## lxt (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont & never did bid by the inch! what do you need to make an hr? & how long will it take to grind the stump?

I charge a minimum for any size unless im in the neighborhood then I can cut em a brake!


LXT....................


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 26, 2011)

Charging by the hour is best for you and the customer. Pricing by the inch never worked for us.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't get into stump grinding as a biz for nothing.. Try pricing grinding at $20 an inch and see if you don't get punched in the head...... Where the F did that price come from?!!!! Maybe in Danbury, or Ridgefield, but I doubt it.......


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 26, 2011)

Limited access = higher $. I like grinding per inch... for my average grinding days there may only be 1 or 2 jobs where I will stay on a single property for an hour or more... everything else is in and out in 15 - 40 min.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

I usaully charge by the inch too with a minimum charge. Access also plays into the factor. When I get into the large stumps where I could be there a while then I charge by the hour. I think if you charge by the inch on large stumps you will lose out.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I usaully charge by the inch too with a minimum charge. Access also plays into the factor. When I get into the large stumps where I could be there a while then I charge by the hour. I think if you charge by the inch on large stumps you will lose out.


 

200 an hour RUNTIME for a late model mid weight machine, I've heard that before. It's so hard to compete with a stand alone stumping biz vs tree service. I throw in grinding as a perk more than half the time......


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't charge by the inch.It may work for some stumps but you run the chance of screwing yourself out of a job ,or worse,into one that you regret taking.
All stumps are not created equal.I ground a huge sheflara with roots going everywhere last week for a bill and a half.Even with halfway dull teeth,I finished in less than an hour.
If that had been an oak stump the same size,it would have been worth 4bills easy.

What I do to weed thru the bargain hunter/curiosity seekers is ask them for the basics ie true dia. surface roots,type of wood,etc ,etc. then give them a $ range it might fit into.If they like the range ,I tell them I'll be there at so and so date and time with the grinder.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> I don't charge by the inch.It may work for some stumps but you run the chance of screwing yourself out of a job ,or worse,into one that you regret taking.
> All stumps are not created equal.I ground a huge sheflara with roots going everywhere last week for a bill and a half.Even with halfway dull teeth,I finished in less than an hour.
> If that had been an oak stump the same size,it would have been worth 4bills easy.
> 
> What I do to weed thru the bargain hunter/curiosity seekers is ask them for the basics ie true dia. surface roots,type of wood,etc ,etc. then give them a $ range it might fit into.If they like the range ,I tell them I'll be there at so and so date and time with the grinder.


 
Agreed


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 27, 2011)

When you guys say you are charging by the inch, do you mean inches in diameter or square inch. Big difference. Figure the square inches of a 12 inch and 24 inch diameter stump. Are you going to charge only twice as much if you are basing your charges in inch diameter? If so, you lose big time.

I have always based my charge on how long I think it is going to take. Some 30 inch dia. stumps can be quicker than some 18 inch dia. stumps. Accessibility is also a huge factor. Premium price if my Alpine is the only kind of machine that can get there. I have a $1600 stump job coming up in 3 weeks. Banyan stump 30 in. dia. with lots of runners. Removing stump and runners up to 6 ft. away from trunk. Tree is in an open area, but you need to go down some stairs and a narrow passage first. No access for even a Rayco Jr. type machine. I plan to use my Alpine and figure it should take no longer than a full day.


----------



## paccity (Jan 27, 2011)

by the hour with a min, access adds to it . mostly works out good.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 27, 2011)

I bid them a straight price, if it takes me longer, on me, if I blast thru it in no time, same price. We usually clean and back fill with topsoil. I try and not seed. To many people do not understand that seed needs water, and u shouldn't run a mower over it until you have grass to cut!


----------



## Treetom (Jan 27, 2011)

$150.00-$200.00 per hour sounds about right. Of course, I rarley just grind a stump, there are fees for cleaning up the grindings and delivering topsoil to consider.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 27, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> I don't charge by the inch.It may work for some stumps but you run the chance of screwing yourself out of a job ,or worse,into one that you regret taking.
> All stumps are not created equal.I ground a huge sheflara with roots going everywhere last week for a bill and a half.Even with halfway dull teeth,I finished in less than an hour.
> If that had been an oak stump the same size,it would have been worth 4bills easy.
> 
> What I do to weed thru the bargain hunter/curiosity seekers is ask them for the basics ie true dia. surface roots,type of wood,etc ,etc. then give them a $ range it might fit into.If they like the range ,I tell them I'll be there at so and so date and time with the grinder.


 

Agreed.

It maybe is a good reference or starting point if you are starting out and have no idea on how long something will take.. but even at that you would need to have a chart with charges changing as diameter increases and if deciduous or conifer... unless you want to spend a lot of time not getting any money when doing a large oak tree.

But once you get to know job.. then you can pretty much do better pricing other ways than by the inch. 

I do have one in office that is a wall chart for quick reference.. but doubt a single job last year was actually quoted or billed that would match chart exactly.


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank alot for all your input, i bid a job yesterday on a 7.5' stump and totally underbid! Oh well live and learn. I have since reconcidered how i do bids on 5' + stumps HaHa! Thanks all!


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Jan 27, 2011)

I never bid by the inch. I always look at a job and try to make sure I'll make whatever number I need by the hour. After you do a few thousand stumps you'll be pretty good at knowing just how long you're gonna be there.
And always have a minimum charge. When you call a plumber or an electrician or any professional you're gonna be billed just for him showing up. It should be the same for a Stump Grinder. You have a license, insurance, equipment, maintainence on your machine so why wouldn't you have a minimum charge.
After you screw yourself on a few jobs you'll figure it out pretty quick.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 28, 2011)

We have so few standard jobs ie stumps out in the middle of the lawn, that we have to bid based on an hourly rate. Need to consider travel time, access (do you need to remove a fence or get through a narrow gate), stump species, working around irrigation lines, how close to cars/windows (how much protection needs to be installed).


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 28, 2011)

$100 a meter across the stump,X by the width,fluctuates depending on species/decay/root chasing.But generally $100 a meter tow behind grinder.

Small stumps i pass on


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 30, 2011)

*stumps*



Don't-B-Stumped said:


> I never bid by the inch. I always look at a job and try to make sure I'll make whatever number I need by the hour. After you do a few thousand stumps you'll be pretty good at knowing just how long you're gonna be there.
> And always have a minimum charge. When you call a plumber or an electrician or any professional you're gonna be billed just for him showing up. It should be the same for a Stump Grinder. You have a license, insurance, equipment, maintainence on your machine so why wouldn't you have a minimum charge.
> After you screw yourself on a few jobs you'll figure it out pretty quick.


 
Like he said have a minimum charge. Whats the minimum at the rental place. 4-hr minimum or all day minimum charge. 80-90 bucks 4-hr minimum or 150-180 bucks beyond the 4-hr minimum.
Some stumper charge way to little for time and equipment. Doing something for nothing. A year or two latter their equipment will show this big time. If their still in business at all!!


----------



## jg55056 (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends on what kind of grinder u own. If u have a powerful machine u can go by the inch. Anything under 60hp I would go on per stump basis. I charge $2-3 per inch with a $75 min. Stumps over 36 inches are bid per stump. Extra $50 for difficult access.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 30, 2011)

Around my area it's hard to get the bid on a stump. Most are 12"-42" and there are people that will bid them at $30-$60. They must be using a siphon to get their fuel. They will drive 20+ miles to do them at those insane rates. Maybe they still live with mom too.


----------



## Stumpinator (Mar 27, 2011)

$200 - $300 per machine hr for a midsized machine (30 - 40 hp), more $ per machine hour for a bigger faster machine but, it takes less time so, it works out. Jobs with many stumps, you could go as low as $175 per machine hr or less to be competitive.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a standard price of $50 for my eco friendly, no damage, no noise, monety back if it doesnt work, stump removal system.

They sign the contract, give me the $50 in advance and I hand them a little slip of paper that reads "wait 150 years"

you can borrow it if you like, but I want a cut.

Next weeks top hint-homemade explosives, the smart arborists best friend.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol,


----------



## imagineero (Mar 27, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It maybe is a good reference or starting point if you are starting out and have no idea on how long something will take.. but even at that you would need to have a chart with charges changing as diameter increases and if deciduous or conifer... unless you want to spend a lot of time not getting any money when doing a large oak tree.
> 
> ...


 
I'd love a copy of that chart if you can possibly send it. Even a photo of it would be helpful if it's too big to scan.


Shaun


----------



## Natewood (Mar 27, 2011)

I charge 1.50 an inch for most stumps. But Thats only when I am doing the stump and not the tree. Even at that price I make over 200 an hr with a 252. I use this pricing for phone quotes so I dont have to go out and look at them. to remove grinings and topsoil usually cost more than the grind by about 50%


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Mar 27, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I have a standard price of $50 for my eco friendly, no damage, no noise, monety back if it doesnt work, stump removal system.
> 
> They sign the contract, give me the $50 in advance and I hand them a little slip of paper that reads "wait 150 years"
> 
> you can borrow it if you like, but I want a cut.



Have you ever made $50 on this one 




TimberMcPherson said:


> Next weeks top hint-homemade explosives, the smart arborists best friend.



Can't wait  Lots of potential here:
Root compaction or root aeration : less costly than air spade and faster.
Might even make something like a wedge or a HiJacker tree jack unnecessary.

But when you post next week.. I want pics of the uses so we can have a real learning exercise


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Mar 27, 2011)

imagineero said:


> I'd love a copy of that chart if you can possibly send it. Even a photo of it would be helpful if it's too big to scan.
> 
> 
> Shaun


 
Ok let me dig it up.. if I forget PM me


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 27, 2011)

We try to average $200.00 an hour with our Carlton 4012 with a 44HP Kubota but it's hard to bid against some these brown boys running around my neck of the woods with an old worn out 630 Vermeer and grinding just about any size stump for $75.00. Of course they only grind them one inch deep.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Mar 27, 2011)

mckeetree said:


> We try to average $200.00 an hour with our Carlton 4012 with a 44HP Kubota but it's hard to bid against some these brown boys running around my neck of the woods with an old worn out 630 Vermeer and grinding just about any size stump for $75.00. Of course they only grind them one inch deep.


 
Hmm.. any size for $75.00.. if only one you won't get me to drive up to site and unload for less than $100.00.

Now if there are say 3 smaller stumps at same location.. maybe softer wood (pine as example).. then I have done them I guess for $75 per stump.. all things considered. 

But on other hand only takes a few minutes to do each one..


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 27, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hmm.. any size for $75.00.. if only one you won't get me to drive up to site and unload for less than $100.00.
> 
> Now if there are say 3 smaller stumps at same location.. maybe softer wood (pine as example).. then I have done them I guess for $75 per stump.. all things considered.
> 
> But on other hand only takes a few minutes to do each one..


 
I know where you are coming from but we have a real problem going on down here and no help in sight. There is one bunch that calls themselves "El Lobo Service" or something like that. I see them around here all the time. They did a stump last week for $60.00 I wouldn't have touched for less than $300.00. The Lobo boys made their way into Pizza Hut last summer when me and some of my guys were having lunch there and it was apparent they can't afford deodorant with those cheap stump prices. Man those jokers were stinking.


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 28, 2011)

*$20 an inch!!!!!!*

SHOW ME HOW TO GET TO THAT STREET JUST ONCE!!!!! Too many posts to quote. havent been on in a few days, how in the hell do you guys get that? Must be in rock city. And a ? for the other first posters, how do you bid by the hour? I always found that bidding stumps by the inch was the easiest aspect of tree work to bid. I do have a width and depth formula tho. And I always go by flare root, never cut . $100. minimum unless its right down the road, or theres multiple stumps, or if Im already there. Thats if its just a stump, if im cutting down the tree that of course changes things. How can a you take a truck and machine anywhere these days for less than that unless your an idiot? teach me ? Im a quick learner, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 29, 2011)

$/inch seems like a ludicrous way to calculate stump grinding costs. The area of a stump increases dramatically with diameter, square inches sounds like a more sensible way to go about it (or maybe even cubic inches!). Cubic inches would factor in how deep you are going to go with it. Attached for interest is a spreadsheet I just banged up. On the left column are stump diameters, and across the top on the first row the effective cost per square inch to grind. Second row is $/inch of diameter. 

Where it gets a bit tricky is that I used the $/inch rating for a 12" stump (hence 12" is green line) to work out what you are getting per square inch for a stump this size, then took that figure (which is in the first row) and worked out how much you ought to charge for every size stump. The results are a bit shocking (!)

Shaun

View attachment 177871


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Mar 30, 2011)

Too many things to consider to go by the inch. How many surface roots to chase, hardness of wood, how deep they want it, where it is and how hard to get to it, do I have to move stuff outta the way?
I think 150-200 per hr is reasonable for a mid size machine like a 35 to 50 hp. A large diesel should be able to turn twice that amount in an hr. If not you're just wasting your time and giving it away for free when you figure the cost of the machine, insurance, licensing, maintenance, etc.
It won't take you long before you know how long a job will take just from a quick look.
And if you're grinding in my area without a license I'll squeal on ya. I'm sick of these morons doing a job for half what its worth.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't-B-Stumped said:


> I think 150-200 per hr is reasonable for a mid size machine like a 35 to 50 hp. A large diesel should be able to turn twice that amount in an hr.


 
Me too.


----------



## capecodtree (Mar 30, 2011)

*stump $$*

As a tree company, grinding the stump of a tree that we have removed just completes the "service". I charge for stump grinding but it's not were I make my money. $50 for 12-14" stumps, $100 14-24", etc. I do not do just straight stump grinding jobs.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 30, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> As a tree company, grinding the stump of a tree that we have removed just completes the "service". I charge for stump grinding but it's not were I make my money. $50 for 12-14" stumps, $100 14-24", etc. I do not do just straight stump grinding jobs.


 
Well you can do a straight stump job and make money from it if you charge right. I did $720.00 worth today in just under two hours.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 30, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> As a tree company, grinding the stump of a tree that we have removed just completes the "service". I charge for stump grinding but it's not were I make my money. $50 for 12-14" stumps, $100 14-24", etc. I do not do just straight stump grinding jobs.


 
While stumping for me started as a "value added" service to sell more tree jobs as a package deal it actually turned into a decent revenue stream. I charge out the ass for it 'cause I hate it, but when my machine is out there I'm making loot. The last one I did got me $650 for 2.5 hours with a 35 horse machine and a yota. No clean up.


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang Man! Have yota will travel, holy hell making the loot!

I'm afraid to pull mine behind the yota don't have the brake hook-up. Did a couple stumps today, one was a 32" white birch. Tore it up in an hour.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 31, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> While stumping for me started as a "value added" service to sell more tree jobs as a package deal it actually turned into a decent revenue stream. I charge out the ass for it 'cause I hate it, but when my machine is out there I'm making loot. The last one I did got me $650 for 2.5 hours with a 35 horse machine and a yota. No clean up.


 
That's us. We don't especially like grinding stumps so we just put the money on them. Bad ass if you take us up on it and bad ass if you don't.


----------



## dtm165 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sometimes you have white pines that are ground faster, more difficult jobs with hard to get around access, old stumps/fresh stumps, hollow. I don't ever price/inch, rather eyeballing it and calculating how many minutes/hours working. Usually I'm comfortable with $200/hr plus/minus that. Really never would go more than $1000 for a full day of working.





ozzy42 said:


> I don't charge by the inch.It may work for some stumps but you run the chance of screwing yourself out of a job ,or worse,into one that you regret taking.
> All stumps are not created equal.I ground a huge sheflara with roots going everywhere last week for a bill and a half.Even with halfway dull teeth,I finished in less than an hour.
> If that had been an oak stump the same size,it would have been worth 4bills easy.
> 
> What I do to weed thru the bargain hunter/curiosity seekers is ask them for the basics ie true dia. surface roots,type of wood,etc ,etc. then give them a $ range it might fit into.If they like the range ,I tell them I'll be there at so and so date and time with the grinder.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 31, 2011)

Ther's at least four days a season I make over 2k a day with my 252 and wrangler. I hate stumps, the machines I only did it so I( was a complete seervice but it sure shows it can be its own revenue stream! Now I grind for about half the tree services in the area .coming soon....tricked out stump truck!!!


----------

